# Saltmarsh prop



## SCOTTDUNNUCK (May 3, 2014)

Looking for best size 4 balde prop for saltmarsh 1656 shadowcast. its is a kevlar boat.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

What motor/ horsepower?


----------

